# Irish Weekend Away - Recommendations?



## gocall01 (5 Aug 2010)

Hi All,

Well it's coming "quick, fast and pacey" (Pat Spillane).
*Wedding anniversary #10.*

I'm well ahead of time as it is over the October Bank Holiday weekend.
We are Cork based but are willing to travel pretty much anywhere on the island of Ireland.
The kids will be housed safely enough for the 2/3 nights so raring to go.

Obviously we are looking for relaxation!
(my wife would like a few spa treatments I am sure, might even have an Indian head massage myself).
Activities in the area would also be an advantage.

Any recommendations or places to avoid appreciated.


----------



## niceoneted (5 Aug 2010)

What about the monart spa in wexford. Adults only and I hear it's great, have never got myself yet.


----------



## gocall01 (23 Aug 2010)

OK.

I've done a quick bit of research into the following establishments:
- The Lodge at Doonbeg (Clare).
- Ashford Castle (Mayo).
- Waterford Castle (Waterford).
- Adare Manor (Limerick).
- The Heritage (Laois).
- Faithlegg Hotel (Waterford).
- Lyrath Estate (Kilkenny).
- Monart Spa (Wexford).

I read reviews checked out websites.
If anyone has practical experience of any of the above I would love to hear it.

Thanks.


----------



## niceoneted (23 Aug 2010)

I stayed in the lyrath for a long weekend 2-3 yrs ago at this stage. Rooms were great. Food quite good. Spa just ok.


----------



## nacho_libre (23 Aug 2010)

I can recommend this place:

http://www.delphimountainresort.com/

No affiliation, just a satisfied customer.

We stayed there last year with another couple and we had a fabulous 
weekend. We stayed in one of the 2 bedroom apartments and it was 
really nice and relaxing. Good spa facilities and loads of activities should 
you be inclined to partake. 

It's a lovely part of the country for spinning around aswell if you want to 
take a drive. It has a nice restaurant and bar and gorgeous mountain views.

The only downside, is that it's a long spin from Cork, but if it's a long 
weekend it might be worth it. 

If you want to go closer to home, Parknasilla near Kenmare is supposed 
to be nice aswell, but I've only heard this from friends, haven't been there.


----------



## Green (24 Aug 2010)

Stayed here as few times and would recommend....

http://www.seafieldhotel.com/index.php


----------



## shaking (24 Aug 2010)

From your list I've stayed in Faithlegg, Adare, Monart and Lyrath of the 4 I'd rank the Monart the highest. It is primarily a spa as opposed to a hotel, there's alot of people wandering around in robes who only get dressed for dinner.  If you're not into the whole spa thing and alot of fellas aren't, it would be a waste!


----------



## seawinds (13 Sep 2010)

I would have thought Monart was more for your wife and her girlfriends, mum, sister? Im interested because my wife and I got a voucher as a gift??


----------



## seawinds (13 Sep 2010)

I would have thought Monart was more for your wife and her girlfriends, mum, sister? Im interested because my wife and I got a voucher as a gift??


----------



## millieforbes (14 Sep 2010)

we stayed at the Lodge at doonbeg last january and loved it. he played golf in ridiculous fog, but enjoyed all the same. I spa'ed - loved also, lovely relaxation area with indiviual jacuzzi, no pool though
super friendly locals but dont remember much to do other than walks and possibly horse riding
strongly recommend


----------



## bigneacy (14 Sep 2010)

*place in the north east*

there's a really good value b&B in blackrock, county louth called ivy house. its right along the beach and the rooms have double baths 

you can even book a moonlight horse and cart right from reception to be picked up outside the front door...


----------



## byrnsey09 (14 Sep 2010)

Just back from a few days in the Savoy Hotel (formerly Marriott) in Limerick - beautiful - 120euro for 1 night b+b and worth it.
Not sure if it has a spa but rooms, food etc are fab.


----------



## seawinds (14 Sep 2010)

Would anyone have a view if Monart is good for couples, or is it better suited to a girls away break??


----------



## Neadyk (14 Sep 2010)

+1 Monart and it's not just for girls although I spent 2 nights there with a girl friend.  Pure relaxation.

Another place is Mount Juliet.  Fab surroundings, fab food, fab rooms, fab spa and the staff are really lovely and friendly.  They send special offers all the time so ring and see if you can get a package.


----------



## hfp (16 Sep 2010)

similar question, but within 2 to 3 hours driving from belfast maximum???  would be for four girlies (pretending not to have just turned 30), not too expensive, but the spa treatments gotta be good!!


----------



## BillK (17 Sep 2010)

MrsK and I arecurrently staying at the Westport Country Lodge Hotel at Aghagower, just outsideWestport. www.westportcountrylodge.ie  .great


----------



## BillK (17 Sep 2010)

Just looked at today's Indo; an advert for the Castleknock hotel *Sunday to Friday *1night B&B, 4 course evening meal, executive room upgrade & bottle of wine in your room. 59 euro PPS.  for details. If you can swing theweekend for Sunday & Monday it looks like a very good deal which we will probably take up prior to our return to UK


----------



## millertime (23 Sep 2010)

Any recommendations for a 2 night stay in Listowel/Ballybunion or anywhere in north Kerry/Cork/Tipp/ Lmk??


----------



## aristotle (23 Sep 2010)

Fota Island hotel and the wildlife park is great. Only 15mins outside Cork.


----------

